# trees



## ruben123321 (Sep 27, 2011)

anyone hae a quick cheap way to make pine trees?


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

I have seen people take a certain flower/plant from their yards and spray paint them... looks pretty decent.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

ruben123321 said:


> anyone hae a quick cheap way to make pine trees?


Go to Hobby Lobby and buy these, and paint the white parts green. Get 'em while it's still the holiday season.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

I thought these worked pretty good when scaled to N Scale. The Woodland Scenics pinetrees look pretty good too. I really don't like the other style myself.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That technique was presented here before for larger trees, no reason it wouldn't work for N-scale, or any scale for that matter.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

What's the fuzzy stuff he put between the wires - I couldn't understand what he said it was.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

I forget what he uses, but most craft stores sell the stuff. It is a synthetic fiber or something. I just tapped into my fly tying stuff and used an assortment of things I had. Here are two links from last year. 
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=6993&highlight=trees
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=6685&highlight=show+trees
Everyone loves trees but everyone hates buying them, lol.


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

He uses a thing called "bump cheniel" I have used it. He takes it apart and uses the fibers only.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey guys,
If you want to save some big bucks on pine trees then take a trip to your local Hobby Lobby.
They have bags of white flocked Christmas trees on sale for 50% off. 
They're from 2" to 5" with three to five in a bag, depending on size. I've bought around 25 bags for .75 to .98 each.
I've since sprayed them Forest Green and Spruce Green to cover the white flocking stuff. They look great! 
They all have the little round wooden base, but I cut that off with dikes and simply shove the wire "trunk" down into the foam on my layout.
They can be found in the Christmas trim and doll house departments.
Have fun,
Bob


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

I've been making large pine trees using green filter material available at Home Depot. I have some 1/8th dowls for trunks, and use the green fiber filter material by using scissors to cut and trim pieces of filter materian, then push it down the dowl until in place. By doing this numerous times one can build a nice large tree, larger than commercial stuff. Spray a little adhesive on it, then pour som woodland scenics green ground foam on it, and you have a tree a scale 200 feet tall if you wish


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

*Fake Christmas Trees*

I have heard of people that take old fake christmas trees and use 1 branch to make a whole forest.


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Check this out:
http://web.me.com/pmarchand/Slots/page21/page35/page76/page76.html


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Deboard,

Those custom trees in that link are fabulous! The step-wise sequence makes it look easy, too!

Great link,

TJ


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

I like the saw dust and paint idea for flocking as well..


----------

